# Metamucil VS Citrucel



## ursula (Feb 10, 2000)

Helpful Hint- If anyone out there experiences a blown out tummy after taking Metamucil, you might want to try Citrucel instead. Since changing to Citrucel I no longer look like I am 9 months pregnant. Metamucil contains psycillium seed and my IBS kicks up with seeds of any kind. ursula


----------



## lilymaid (Jan 3, 1999)

Ursula--I must agree. The benefits of Citrucil over Metamucil have been talked about extensively here... and yet it seems that other people still don't know about it! I went to an IBS info meeting at a local hospital that was sponsored by Glaxo-Wellcome. The doctor presiding over the session was talking about how fiber therapy is really helpful, and a woman in the audience said she still felt miserable. So I raised my hand and said, "I was on Metamucil for several months, but still felt bloated and miserable. The doctor suggested that my intestines were having an allergic reaction to the psyllium, and suggested I change to Citrucil, which has artificial fiber in it. I've seem a remarkable improvement since. So even though those Metamucil commercials shout about how natural it is and how that's good-- it's not always best." About a dozen women whipped out pencils and said, "Ohhhhh! Which one? Which one did she say?" (I was the only person under 50 years old in the room!) They were really excited!!!I like Citrucil very much, and suggest it whenever I can. A coworker of mine was bummed to find out that the "sparkling" Citrucil is no longer sold. Apparently, it was pretty tasty. The current one's not too bad, though, as it is very fine textured, don't you think?Regards, Lilymaid


----------



## Epona (Jul 27, 2000)

I agree, I like Citrucel too. I just keep a pitcher of water in the fridge, and mix the Citrucel in a tallish glass of cold water....I think it tastes pretty yummy (I love orange!)!


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2000)

I can try the citrucel, cause I get awful gas with metemucil. But a question, I thought they said that artificial was not good to take every day like the metemucil would be? Just was to be sure I don't mess up my tummy more than it already is.


----------



## digilio (May 19, 2000)

My GI Doc recomended I try Citrucel. On the first day, I had terrible pains in my stomach and felt lousy alll day. Over the next few dyas, the pain lessened..but did not go away. I stopped taking the Citrucel andn ow I feel much better. What gives? Do I need to build a tolerance?


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2000)

I had gas with both Metamucil and Citrucel. Gastro doc put me on Fibercon capsules, which work better.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2000)

I also take Citrucel almost every morning. Find it best when I use 7 oz. of spring water (out of the fridge) and mix in an ounce of OJ along with one of those individual packets of the sugar-free Citrucel, then shake it in one of those Tupperware "shake containers." Actually tastes good!


----------



## ursula (Feb 10, 2000)

Thanks to all who answered"Metamucil vs. Citrucel. I appreciate all your excellent hints on using Citrucel. ursula


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2000)

The non-artificially-sweetened versions of both Metamucil and Citrucel have sugar, which can give us IBS-ers gas by itself. So if both give you gas, that might be why. If you can tolerate Aspartame (I can't), you might want to try the sugar-free variety.Is Citrucel safe to use long-term? Sure it is. The fiber in Citrucel (methylcellulose) is the same stuff the Chinese use to thicken their sauces, and they're not exactly dropping like flies, are they?Metamucil is "natural" eh? Define "natural". It comes in two varieties: one with refined sugar (not exactly free-range) and one with Aspartame (a man-made chemical). And "natural" doesn't necessarily mean good. Toadstools and hemlock are "natural".lilymaid, tell your coworker to use soda water instead of tap water with the powdered Citrucel. Voila! Sparkling Citrucel! ------------------Never give up! Never surrender![This message has been edited by Tonsil (edited 08-11-2000).]


----------

